# 4x4 January 15, 2007



## pjk (Jan 16, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) F l' L2 f2 R' L2 b2 L F f' D2 R2 r D U B U b2 f' u' r' U D2 R' d' D' B' D' F L2 F L' r D R' r d' U' r2 f
2) R l u2 F u F' D r' f2 R b l' u2 F2 b d' r' f' F' U2 B2 d' B f R' b L' F' R' u l2 F r' D2 F' D2 R2 L' F l2
3) R r' U r l' D r2 b U B d' r' d2 u' f' l' b d' U B2 f' R2 d' D f' u R' f L2 f L' U L2 u2 d l' L' d' U2 B
4) L2 B' R' F u2 U' l r2 d2 u2 r2 u' B U l2 r U' r B2 L' R d l2 f' L' D2 d f2 u' f' l r' B' L2 b B r R2 U' f
5) l F2 D U' R' B' l' f2 U' f2 U' F2 D2 l' u' R' D' b2 B l2 R2 U' d2 R b r2 F L U R' r d2 F' d L l b F2 U' R2


----------

